
Why Silicon Valley Billionaires Are Prepping for the Apocalypse in New Zealand - mark_l_watson
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/feb/15/why-silicon-valley-billionaires-are-prepping-for-the-apocalypse-in-new-zealand
======
sidlls
I'm not sure what's more amusing/depressing: that these people believe any
shift on the order of magnitude the book described in the article predicts
will permit continued functioning of society in a way that supports these
individuals' wealth, or that these individuals believe that their wealth puts
them in a "cognitive elite."

If liberal democracies fall it won't be because they've been replaced by well-
functioning corporate city-states; it will be because we've gone Mad Max. And
then no amount of bitcoin or "private" land in New Zealand will protect these
people.

~~~
mthom
> I'm not sure what's more amusing/depressing: that these people believe any
> shift on the order of magnitude the book described in the article predicts
> will permit continued functioning of society in a way that supports these
> individuals' wealth, or that these individuals believe that their wealth
> puts them in a "cognitive elite."

It's a tautology of modern western culture that if you're rich, you must be
smart, so.. yes.

------
boznz
Not sure I would want to rely on New Zealand to be safe, Natural disasters
will take you out well before any nuclear or zombie apocalypse. Wanaka is on
the alpine fault line and overdue the big one.

~~~
teruakohatu
Long overdue in geological terms is pretty meaningless compared to a human
lifetime.

------
mark_l_watson
I liked this article. I read the book mentioned in the article, “The Sovereign
Individual” about 20 years ago and it changed the way I looked at the world.

